# Bullets better than nosler partition for deer?



## Hunting Teacher

Question for the experts here. You guys know way better than I do. 
I know there are any of a multitude of new bullets that have come out the last few years. Are any of them much better for putting a deer in the dirt than the good ol tried and true nosler partition?
I've just had such good results with the partition that I haven't bothered to shoot anything else. I'm very interested in what you guys think. I know many of you have about tried everything out there.
Thanks!


----------



## SCDieselDawg

I shoot a wide variety of bullets. I'm still partial to the plain jane core lokts,power points,power Shoks! I do shoot some premium stuff such as the Nosler ballistic tips and Barnes TTSX mostly in rifles that are finicky and won't shoot anything else.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster

If there is a better bullet than the NP............ I haven't found it.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Similar from a performance aspect?  Yes, the Federal Fusion (not a component available to reloaders), Swift A-Frames, Nosler Accubonds, and Hornady Interbonds to name a few.  Not including the monometal bullets just because they are in a league of their own in regards to weight retention.

Better, not that I have found.


----------



## SlowRain

I use a 270 Winchester

For deer I have played around with different ones i.e. Barnes Vor Tx w/ Barnes ttsx, Federal with Trophy Bonded and Federal w/ the Nosler Partition, all in the 130 gr bullet. Bought a couple boxes of Federal Fusion and hoping to get some feedback from someone who has used them on deer to get an idea of how they did.

For Elk there is only one - Federal with a 150 gr Nosler Partition. 

They have been around a long time and as far as I am concerned you would be hard pressed to find anything better. As someone else said, mono metals like the Barnes are a different ball game. But jacketed the NP is hard to beat.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Like the others said, the only ones that I'd say possibly outperform the Partitions is mono's.  

The Swift A-Frame is very similar in construction, as well.


----------



## hobbs27

Wonder what Im doing wrong? Nosler always shoots worse in my loads than any other I tested. Swift, Sierra, Barnes, Hornady all shoot about the same with Sierra giving the tightest groups. Ive all but give up on Nosler as junk, which I hope its not cause its so easy to get.
 As for performance 130 gr Sierra gameking out of my .270win traveling around 3100 fps. along with good placement gives me alot of DRT's.


----------



## bighonkinjeep

Nosler partition is a darn good design and works well, but modern technology has improved bullet design exponentially in the last decade or so. Modern bonding processes now yield cores on many bullets that don't separate on game penetrate deeply and retain most of their weight which was the problem the partition solved in the first place. The main advantage of the accubond (my personal favorite) is the aerodynamic high ballistic coefficient design which allows more retained velocity over longer distances and equals more energy down range. Not that it is typically needed at most hunting ranges encountered <100 yards. The plastic tip doesn't deform in the mag or on the feed ramp either. They are also stupid accurate. With the modern tapered jackets and bonded cores the balance of expansion and penetration over the velocity range of most calibers they are designed for has led to truly remarkable on game performance. They make todays 110gr 25-06 cartridges hit like it's big brothers 180gr of yesteryear. Modern bullet design based on science has come a long way since the original partition design and some of these features like the tapered jacket have been integrated into the modern partitions. Good, better, best, there are lot's of great choices but heck a round lead ball when properly placed will get the job done.
 If it gives you confidence then happy hunting


----------



## 308fan

Better for what?
Mono's dig deeper by don't expand as wide

Ballistic tips expand more rapidly but don't dig as deep

Deer aren't hard to kill 

I'd stick with whatever is working


----------



## jbroadnax

*Bullets*



308fan said:


> Better for what?
> Mono's dig deeper by don't expand as wide
> 
> Ballistic tips expand more rapidly but don't dig as deep
> 
> Deer aren't hard to kill
> 
> I'd stick with whatever is working



I will agree 308...Partitions are heavily constructed...Too heavy for whitetails.    Deer never experiences all the bullet's energy because of the pass throughs.   A lot of people say they like good blood trails.  I switched to Berger VLD's  Hardly ever any blood on the ground.  Deer always within 5 ft of where I shot it.  Taken over 30 animals with Bergers....DRT is the norm.  I like Accubonds and Swift Scriccos but they simply are not needed for thin skinned whitetails.  But,,,.It still comes down to personal preference and what you have confidence in.  I will be shooting deer with Bergers from here on.


----------



## Wild Turkey

I like Hornady SST and Sierra Grand Slams for killin within 250 yds.


----------



## Buckhead

That is mostly a personal preference thing.  Partitions are good, been using them for years.  Particularly like the 125 grain 6.5 mm spitzers.  

Deer aren't tough, so most common bullets are fine, assuming you are shooting a substantial caliber.  I would use what shoots most accurately in your rifle.  Back 30-40 years ago, we used common lead tip spitzers and round nose bullets, they worked.  

I do think the bonded and other premium bullets have helped the marginal calibers though.  Rounds like the .22 centerfires and the .243 are much more effective using the Barnes bullets and some of the others.


----------



## returntoarchery

hobbs27 said:


> ....
> As for performance 130 gr Sierra gameking out of my .270win traveling around 3100 fps. along with good placement gives me alot of DRT's.



Ditto. 

Nothing wrong with NP. Just been using Sierra GKs since the 70's for critters. Never failed me if do my part.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I like those Barnes TTSX a lot. But then, I also have never had any problems killing deer with cheap Winchester softpoints, Core-Lokts, or solid lead round balls from a ML, either. I don't like ballistic tips, though.


----------



## rosewood

The partition type bullets will work well on deer of course, but from a cost point, is it really worth it?  Those type of premium of bonded/partition bullets are more important on dangerous or tougher to kill game, maybe elk or moose or when you get to the African dangerous game.  Any run of the mill bullet, core-lokt, interlock or power point will put a deer down.

But to answer the question, there probably isn't a better bullet to do the job, it is just more than you need.

As for accuracy, the internal construction has little effect on whether a gun will shoot it accurately or not.  So if a gun won't shoot a partition, doesn't mean the partition isn't a good bullet, just that the gun doesn't like it.  You can take 2 bullets of identical construction of different weights and one will shoot well in a given gun and the other one will look like a shotgun pattern.

Been many of deer killed with a 30-30 corelokt that were DRT.  Probably more than anything else.


----------



## 308fan

The cost to shoot 3 deer a year with 3 "high dollar" premium  bullets "might" be 2.00$ For those 3 bullets
Now if you shoot 200 deer a year it might cost more but that's a pointless point in most cases

Btw I shoot 130 grain TTSX at 3000+ Fps in my 308 but not because I "need" to, they just work so I keep using em


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

agreed with someone above that said they do benefit the "marginal" calibers more.  I shoot Parti's in my .243 for this very reason.

(In fairness, the .243 probably really isn't all that marginal except on the largest whitetails, but it makes me feel better.)


----------



## 021

I'd love to give you all my snooty preferences, but corelokts kill the snot out of deer.


----------



## HighCotton

I used to use ballistic tips but they never worked well for me-- no blood trail.  I shoot a 7mag at distances mostly less than 100 yards.

I switched to 150gr PSP Core Lokts and have been very pleased.

This year, I also am going to try Federal Premium BTSP just to see how they do.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

021 said:


> I'd love to give you all my snooty preferences, but corelokts kill the snot out of deer.



A thread full of quality, informative responses with absolutely zero hint of "snootiness" until you showed up.


----------



## ranger374

HighCotton said:


> I used to use ballistic tips but they never worked well for me-- no blood trail.  I shoot a 7mag at distances mostly less than 100 yards.
> 
> I switched to 150gr PSP Core Lokts and have been very pleased.
> 
> This year, I also am going to try Federal Premium BTSP just to see how they do.



High Cotton, I have experienced the same.  At closer ranges less than ~80-100 yds, the bullet of the 7mag goes thru the deer so fast, that it doesn't get the full shock potential.  Out past those distances, most that i have shot drop DRT.  I still use 150g corelokt.  I tried 139 grain hornadys, but they never put one on the ground without me having to track it.  I learned to watch the animal and go to the last place I saw it.  Usually by then there would be a blood trail.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

HighCotton said:


> I used to use ballistic tips but they never worked well for me-- no blood trail.  I shoot a 7mag at distances mostly less than 100 yards.



This, IMO, is the absolute worst application for ballistic tips.  Super fast, magnum velocities and close range.  They have a reputation for breaking apart.

The plastic tip makes the bullet expand more rapidly, making it great for longer distances and lower velocities.


----------



## NCMTNHunter

It all just depends on what you want out of a "better bullet".  Some will expand more and some will expand less.  Some will retain more weight and other less than the partition.  The thing I like about a partition is you get the best of all worlds.  Everything in front of the partition opens up and sheds for devastation.  Everything behind it stays together and plows deep like a solid.


----------



## bullethead

jbroadnax said:


> I will agree 308...Partitions are heavily constructed...Too heavy for whitetails.    Deer never experiences all the bullet's energy because of the pass throughs.   A lot of people say they like good blood trails.  I switched to Berger VLD's  Hardly ever any blood on the ground.  Deer always within 5 ft of where I shot it.  Taken over 30 animals with Bergers....DRT is the norm.  I like Accubonds and Swift Scriccos but they simply are not needed for thin skinned whitetails.  But,,,.It still comes down to personal preference and what you have confidence in.  I will be shooting deer with Bergers from here on.






ranger374 said:


> High Cotton, I have experienced the same.  At closer ranges less than ~80-100 yds, the bullet of the 7mag goes thru the deer so fast, that it doesn't get the full shock potential.  Out past those distances, most that i have shot drop DRT.  I still use 150g corelokt.  I tried 139 grain hornadys, but they never put one on the ground without me having to track it.  I learned to watch the animal and go to the last place I saw it.  Usually by then there would be a blood trail.



Can you guys explain to me how this energy and shock work?


----------



## 021

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> A thread full of quality, informative responses with absolutely zero hint of "snootiness" until you showed up.



That was more than "tongue in cheek" as I use some of the same bullets suggested, and for good reason. The term was directed at myself and no one else.


----------



## Grunt gobble

so far i can't tell wich deer is more dead,the one i shot with a fed premium np or a hornandy superformance, allways been one to believe that if your gun shoots em exaclty how u want , and were you want ,doesnt matter if its a old school core loct or the latest solid copper bullet,good shot placement = dead deer.


----------



## CowtownHunter

If you reload, then cost shouldn't be that much of a factor... at least I wouldn't think.  Considering premium rounds hosting Nosler Partition will cost $50+ for 20 rounds.  You can load 50 rounds for less than $45 when you add up the powder, primer, and bullet.   

I have shot NP but wasn't too impressed with their accuracy so I still have 40 bullets in the box. But I'm sure they are devastating once it hits.  I've seen many pictures of what they've taken down but never had a pleasure to experience it on my own.

I am a big fan of Nosler Accubond for their accuracy and the results on both deer and hogs.  For deer, I mostly aim for their lungs and it always passes thru with a Kennedy coin sized exit.  Hogs, I aim just behind their ears and it too goes right thru and drops them.

Lately, I've been using Sierra GameKing Spitzer on few of my .30-06, .308, & .300 WM and am very impressed.  They are half the cost of both Accubond and Partition but are just as deadly.

For boxed ammo, I have had good results with Rem Core Lokt and Winchester XP3.

Thing I hate the most about changing ammo is also the fun part as you'll have to put some range time to get it tuned in with your rifle.


----------



## lonewolf247

I think in larger calibers, nosler partitions are somewhat over kill, for whitetailed deer. Nothing wrong with them, but remington corelokts, hornady interlocks, winchester power points, blue box federal, fusions, etc. fired from calibers like 30-06, 270, 280....will kill them just as dead, as the partitions, at less than half the price.

For elk hunting, I'd go with the partitions in my 30-06, but for whitetail, I rather soft-pointed bullets.

Now, as far as the smaller calibers, .223, .243, 6mm, 25-06, I'd probably rather have the nosler partitions, to ensure better pentration.

I try to avoid ballistic tipped, and polymer tipped bullets altogether.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

I don't use them since I had two have the lead in the back and front separate from the jacket. 

gt40


----------



## HighCotton

ranger374 said:


> High Cotton, I have experienced the same.  *At closer ranges less than ~80-100 yds, the bullet of the 7mag goes thru the deer so fast, that it doesn't get the full shock potential*.  Out past those distances, most that i have shot drop DRT.  I still use 150g corelokt.  I tried 139 grain hornadys, but they never put one on the ground without me having to track it.  I learned to watch the animal and go to the last place I saw it.  Usually by then there would be a blood trail.



Yea, I seemed to only have that problem with the ballistic tips.  The CoreLokt PSP never gave me a problem.  I'm hoping the Federal BTSP will perform just as well.


----------



## bullethead

I have had excellent results with Hornady Spire Point Interlock bullets. I have only ever had one Flat Base Spire Point shed it's jacket and that was on a 50yd shot that hit both shoulder bones of a 140lb whitetail. The 130gr .270 cal was chrono'd 3300fps out of a 270WSM. It was a lot to ask of a cup and core bullet. I have had Boat tail Interlocks shed jackets at close range but the Flat base bullets have been impressive. The Hornady's have been accurate and as reliable as the Partitions while getting twice the bullets for half the price. I load them in everything from .24cal-.375cal.

If Partitions were all I had to use, I certainly would not be upset. They are the standard that all the other bullets are compared to...and for good reason.


----------



## Powerline

I love Gamekings accuracy is fantastic and they do a great job on whitetails .


----------



## wareagle700

The Nosler Accubond would be the only Nosler bullet I would choose over the partition.

I am slowly becoming a fan of the Barnes TSX bullets. I like how they work.


----------



## SlowRain

wareagle700 said:


> The Nosler Accubond would be the only Nosler bullet I would choose over the partition.
> 
> I am slowly becoming a fan of the Barnes TSX bullets. I like how they work.



Went to the range today...my rifle sure likes how the Barnes Vor Tx (TTSX) works with it.


----------



## Grunt gobble

Kimber 84l..........SWEEEEETTT RIFLE BROTHER!


----------



## Apex Predator

What caliber, and what game?  If deer hunting, I'd want a bonded core bullet in the little bullets (.22-.24), and a softer expanding bullet in larger calibers.


----------



## lonewolf247

Apex Predator said:


> What caliber, and what game?  If deer hunting, I'd want a bonded core bullet in the little bullets (.22-.24), and a softer expanding bullet in larger calibers.



My exact thoughts!


----------



## pottydoc

Guys, he's shooting a 7-08, his girls a 260 and a 243. Deer hunting


----------



## Magowah

The partition was the top bullet 50 years ago. The Barns TTXS is better by far IMHO. I have had unbelievable results with 80gr in 243 and the 120 in 7 08. Loading 130 gr for my son's 308 milspec this year. I expect they will also preform beyond expectations.


----------



## Apex Predator

Unless you are shooting a light caliber, there is no need for a bonded bullet, imho.  Something light like a .223-.243 I'd shoot one, because all the other bullet choices are designed for varmits.  Modern big game bullets in the .25-.35 range are designed for deer sized game.  Now if you wanted to stretch the envelope with a a normal deer sized caliber, and go after moose or bear, then the bonded bullets would be needed to get deep penetration.


----------



## lonewolf247

^Exactly!


----------

